# price



## astlanda

Would the following be correct answers to a question:
"How much is it?"

1 lira - لِيرةٌ  وَاحِدةٌ 
2 liras- لِيرَتَانِ  إِثنَاتَانِ 
3 liras - ثَلَاثُ  لِيرَاتٍ 

1 pound - جُنَيْهٌ وَاحِدٌ 
2 pounds - جُنَيْهَاتَانِ إِثْنَانِ 
3 pounds - ثَلَاثَةُ جُنَيْهَاتٍ 


I have found a phrase " خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا " as well.
Is it correct?


----------



## Haroon

First , you should refer to a grammatical rule called  العدد و المعدود  ( Numbers and counted items ) and  تمييز العدد  ( putting an attributed qualities to Numbers ) .    ..  There you may find that Arabic does not put an item to either ( one or two ),  you say  جنيه  or  جنيهان . ( or  كتاب  and  كتابان/ كتابين ) . For assertion reasons you may say : جنيه واحد / كتاب واحد ...........Numbers from 3 to 9 take a plural noun ;  خمسة كتب  / ثلاثة جنيهات .....Numbers like خمسون or عشرون  take a singular noun :   ..عشرون / عشرين جنيهاً .........خمسون / خمسين كتاباً ....I have to check my resources concerning Compound  Numbers like  خمس عشر  or  سبعة عشر  .


----------



## astlanda

Thank you!

Though I can't find much useful information about " العدد و المعدود  and تمييز العدد" in internet and my own resources are quite poor in rules.
All what I have is explained in Chinese, Russian or English. None of them is my native language. There are very few rules. I must rely on examples only.

So as much as I understood, those examples are basically correct,
except the matter, that I should rather use  لِيرَتَانِ instead of لِيرَتَانِ إِثنَاتَانِ  etc.


----------



## Mahaodeh

It's not incorrect to say ليرتان اثْنَتَان (the hamza is همزة وصل and after the noon there is a short vowel فتحة not a long vowel), but ithnataan is redundant in most cases except when giving emphasis that they are two.


----------



## astlanda

Does  همزة وصل refer to an alef without any written hamsa?


----------



## cherine

astlanda said:


> Does همزة وصل refer to an alef without any written hamsa?


Yes. It's been discussed in previous threads, maybe you'd like to check them.


----------



## astlanda

Thanks for advice!

I found http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=547481
but I'm not yet ready for it.


----------



## astlanda

Hi!

I'm sorry, if it drives you crazy already, but I'll still need some further confirmation.
Is the following correct:


بِكَمْ ؟ 

٠١ جُنَيْهٌ 

٠١ لِيرةٌ 

٠٢ جُنَيْهَاتَانِ 

٠٢ لِيرَتَانِ 

٠٠ جُنَيْهًا 

٠٠ لِيرةً 

٠٣ لِيرَاتٍ 

٠٣ جُنَيْهَاتٍ 

١٣ جُنَيْهًا 

١٣ لِيرةً 

١٢ جُنَيْهًا 

١٢ لِيرةً 

١١ جُنَيْهًا 

١١ لِيرةً 

٢٢ جُنَيْهًا 

٢٢ لِيرةً 

٥١ جُنَيْهًا 

٥١ لِيرةً 


	  .


----------



## cherine

They're correct (as far as I can see. I suggest you change the font to "tahoma" when you want to use full vowelization).
The only mistake is 
٠٢ جُنَيْهَاتَانِ 
Becuase junayh is masculine, so you can't give it a feminine form when in dual. It should be junayhaan جُنَيْهَان .


----------



## astlanda

Shukran!

I was just looking for an option, how to increase the font size, but it seems to be impossible.
May be, because I use Opera.

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## cherine

You're most welcome 

You don't need to increas the font, just change it into Tahoma instead of the verdana. It's clearer for Arabic writing with diacritics.


----------



## londonmasri

If iam not mistaken, in Egypt it is just Gineey/gineeh regardless of amount. itneen gineeh, talata gineeh, mit gineeh, arba3een gineeh...


----------



## cherine

Yes, that's right.


----------



## astlanda

Salaamu alaikumu!

Here I am again.
Which construction of the following is wrong or are they all correct?

مَا ثَمَنُ ؟

هَذَا خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .

يُكَلِّفُ خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .

هَذَا يُكَلِّفُ خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .

يُكَلِّفُ هَذَا خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .


----------



## Mahaodeh

astlanda said:


> مَا ثَمَنُ ؟



 
This sentence is not complete, it should be: ما ثمنُ هذا or ما ثمنُهُ




astlanda said:


> هَذَا خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .



 
This should either be: هذه خمسة وخمسون جنيها if you are talking about the money; or هذا بخمسةٍ وخمسين جنيها if it's the price.
 


astlanda said:


> يُكَلِّفُ خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .
> 
> هَذَا يُكَلِّفُ خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .
> 
> يُكَلِّفُ هَذَا خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .


 
These are correct sturcutres, but actually what you said is "this costs fifty five Junaihs/Gunnies".

The most common answer to the question would be: إنه بخمسةٍ وخمسين جنيها or just simply بخمسة وخمسين جنيها. To be more literal in the answer you would say: ثمنُهُ خمسة وخمسين جنيها


----------



## cherine

astlanda said:


> يُكَلِّفُ خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .
> هَذَا يُكَلِّفُ خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .
> يُكَلِّفُ هَذَا خَمْسَةُ وَ خَمْسُونَ جُنَيْهًا .





Mahaodeh said:


> These are correct sturcutres, but actually what you said is "this costs fifty five Junaihs/Gunnies".


Sorry to disagree with you about this, Maha. But there's one mistake in these sentence:
From a grammatical point of view, we should say:
yukallifu khamsatan wa khamsiin... because خمسة is a مفعول به منصوب and خمسين is معطوف على خمسة so it should be manSuub as well.


----------



## astlanda

شُكْرًﺎ لَكُمْ

Yes, there is more than enough help here, but it's still not 100% clear for me.

What about:
يُكَلِّفُ هَذَا ثَمَانِي وَ ثَلَاثِينَ لِيرةً .
يُكَلِّفُ هَذَا ثَمَانِيَةً وَ أَرْبَعِينَ دِرْهَمًا .
يُكَلِّفُ هَذَا سِتَّةً  رِيَالَاتٍ .


I wonder if there must be a tanween after ثَمَانِي   , ثَلَاثِينَ  and أَرْبَعِينَ .

Is it correct to say:
يُكَلِّفُ هَذَا دِينَارٌ .
يُكَلِّفُ هَذَا رِيَالَانِ .

or is it the right place to use:
.يُكَلِّفُ هَذَا دِينَارٌ  وَاحِدٌ
.يُكَلِّفُ هَذَا رِيَالَانِ إِثْنَان


P.S.
Is it intentionat, that I have no font options in Quick Reply & Message Editing pad, but I can use them, when I press Post Reply.


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> Sorry to disagree with you about this, Maha. But there's one mistake in these sentence:
> From a grammatical point of view, we should say:
> yukallifu khamsatan wa khamsiin... because خمسة is a مفعول به منصوب and خمسين is معطوف على خمسة so it should be manSuub as well.


 
Oops, I suppose my mind was working one way at the time


----------

